# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Μικροελεγκτές >  >  Ελεγχος ρελέ ράγας με μΕ

## picdev

κοίταγα εδώ και καιρό πως θα κάνω τα φώτα της πιλοτής να ανάβουν μόνα τους τη νύχτα ,
είχα πει να βάλω σε κάθε λάμπα έναn pic me ασυρματο module αλλά βγαίνουν πολλά τα λεφτά
και λέω να το φτιάξω ένα κύκλωμα που θα ελέγχει ρελέ ράγας στον πίνακα.
Πιο  είναι το μικρότερο ρεύμα που μπορεί να το διεγείρει? να υποθέσω οτι ο μΕ πρέπει να έχει κοινη γείωση ? ή έχει ξεχωριστό ουδέτερο?
Υπάρχουν ηλεκτρονικά και μηχανικά?

----------


## plouf

ποιο απλο και οικονομικότερο δεν θα ειναι να βαλεις χρονοδιακόπτη ραγας ?

----------


## lepouras

η έστω έναν αισθητήρα λυκόφωτος?

----------


## picdev

θα βάλω ένα ασύρματο module με pic οθονη κτλ στο πίνακα,
και θα έχω αλλο ένα pic με ασυρματο module φωτοαντισταση  σε εξωτερικό σημείο που θα στελνει καθε 10λεπτα πχ μέτρηση.
Αν βάλω χρονοδιακόπτη τη παρουσίαση κατασκευής θα κάνω ? :Tongue2: 
αφήστε που ο αλλάζουν ώρες και χρόνος της μέρας , επίσης ο πίνακας είναι στο κλιμακοστάσιο και επηρεάζεται με άλλα φώτα

----------


## JOUN

Αν θελεις να ασχοληθεις ενταξει..Παντως το καλυτερο και ποιο αξιοπιστο ειναι να μπει  χρονοδιακοπτης σε σειρα με αισθητηρα λυκοφωτος και δεν χρειαζεται ποτε ρυθμιση..

----------


## picdev

ο αισθήτηρας λυκόφωτος τι είναι ακριβώς? 
είδα έναν στη hager που υπολογίζει την ώρα που νυχτώνει ανάλογα τη ζώνη ώρας αλλά κάνει 100ε.

το ρελέ του πίνακα είναι το ίδιος με ένα απλό ρελέ? 
γιατί ψάχνω για κάποιος σχεδιάγραμμα αλλά δεν βλέπω τίποτα στις οδηγίες

----------


## lepouras

> ο αισθήτηρας λυκόφωτος τι είναι ακριβώς? 
> 
> το ρελέ του πίνακα είναι το ίδιος με ένα απλό ρελέ?



ο αισθητήρας είναι απλά μια φωτοδίοδος(η φωτοαντίσταση) και του ρυθμίζεις την ένταση φωτός που θα βλέπει έξω και να δίνει εντολή να ανάψει τα φώτα. συνήθως έχουν κάποιες ρύθμισες εκτός της ευαισθησίας και κάποια μικρή καθυστέρηση για να μην αναβοσβήνει κάθε φορά που πευτει επάνω τους κάνα φως. από εκεί και πέρα ο κάθε κατασκευαστής μπορεί να βάλει επάνω στο κύκλωμα και παπάδες για να κάνει και πασχα.(καθαρά θέμα φαντασίας και χρηστικότητας)αλλά μπορείς να πας σε πιο φθηνούς αισθητήρες τον λίγο ευρό. έχει και με λιγότερα από 20.
για το ρελε ναι το ίδιο είναι απλά μπορεί και κουμπώνει πάνω στον πίνακα. ίδια φιλοσοφία με πηνίο οπλισμού και επαφές NO  ή NC ή και συνδυασμούς.
αν και όπως είπες  περιμένουμε παρουσίαση κατασκευής, μην αποσπάς την προσοχή σου :Biggrin:

----------


## FILMAN

Υπάρχουν αστρονομικοί χρονοδιακόπτες οι οποίοι υπολογίζουν την ώρα της ανατολής - δύσης για όλη την περίοδο του έτους οπότε δεν χρειάζονται ποτέ ρύθμιση όσο μεγαλώνει ή μικραίνει η μέρα, και φυσικά δεν επηρεάζονται από το φως του περιβάλλοντος...

----------


## picdev

> Υπάρχουν αστρονομικοί χρονοδιακόπτες οι οποίοι υπολογίζουν την ώρα της ανατολής - δύσης για όλη την περίοδο του έτους οπότε δεν χρειάζονται ποτέ ρύθμιση όσο μεγαλώνει ή μικραίνει η μέρα, και φυσικά δεν επηρεάζονται από το φως του περιβάλλοντος...



ναι το έγραψα πιο πάνω για ένα της hager που κάνει όμως 110ε
το ρελέ ράγας όμως πόσα A θέλει για να οπλιστεί, θέλω ένα με 12v αλλά όσους καταλόγους είδα δεν λένε ούτε αντίσταση ούτε
mA

----------


## stom

Μην κολας σε αυτο.. Ενα δωδεκαβολτο ρελε ραγας θα θελει μερικες δεκαδες ma το πολυ. Βαλε ενα BD139 και πολυ του ειναι..

----------


## FILMAN

> ναι το έγραψα πιο πάνω για ένα της hager που κάνει όμως 110ε
> το ρελέ ράγας όμως πόσα A θέλει για να οπλιστεί, θέλω ένα με 12v αλλά όσους καταλόγους είδα δεν λένε ούτε αντίσταση ούτε
> mA



Ποιους καταλόγους; Απ' όσο ξέρω μόνο η ΑΒΒ βγάζει ρελέ ράγας με πηνίο 12VDC. Αλλά μπορείς να βάλεις ένα ρελέ τύπου λυχνίας (με βάση όκταλ) και να το κουμπώσεις πάνω σε μια βάση ράγας. Θα σου πάει και πολύ φθηνότερα. Η οδήγησή του θα γίνει όπως και με ένα κοινό ρελέ πλακέτας. Προσοχή, μερικά τέτοια ρελέ θέλουν συγκεκριμένη πολικότητα στο πηνίο ένεκα ενσωματωμένης παράλληλης διόδου.

----------


## picdev

να σαι καλά ρε filman γιατί είδα στο κατάλογο της hager να κάνει 25ε σχεδόν αυτό με τα 12v.
Τι είναι αυτά τα ρελέ λυχνίας? που μπορώ να βρώ τέτοιο ρελέ που να κουμπώνει σε ράγα?
να υποθέσω κάνουν τα παρακάτω
http://www.alifragis.com.gr/view_cat..._id=520&page=2
έχουν κάποιο μειονέκτημα αυτά τα ρελέ?


και με triac θα  το έκανα αλλά αφού θα είναι πάνω στο πίνακα θέλω να παίρνω μέτρα ασφαλείας ,
για αυτό θέλω κάτι σε ράγα

----------


## stom

Κυκλοφορουν σε καταστηματα ηλεκτρονικων βασεις για ρελε πλακετας που τα κανουν ραγας. Με μια. δυο και τεσσερεις μεταγωγικες επαφες.
Επισης εχουν και ενδεικτικο led και διοδακι προστασιας σαν option. Οι βασεις octal πιανουν συνηθως σε ραγα, αλλα ειναι πολυ πιο ογκωδεις.

----------


## picdev

τελικά να βάλω λυχνίας η απλό ρελέ? πιο αντέχει περισσότερο?
θα ανοιγοκλείνει 1-2 φορές τη μέρα

----------


## stom

Συχνα ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο πραγμα Οι προδιαγραφες της επαφης του ρελε διαλεγονται κυριως βασει του φορτιου. Για την εφαρμογη σου, κυριως εξαρταται αν τα φωτα ειναι επαγωγικα ή οχι. Τυπικα μια επαφη 5A/250vac πρεπει να ειναι αρκετη. Μεγαλυτερη δεν πειραζει, μικροτερη, μπορει να χαλασει λιγο νωριτερα. Αν θες να βαλεις με triac, βαλε solid state, ραγας. Και αυτο γινεται.

----------


## picdev

θα βάλω λάμπες οικονομία ,επαγωγικές είναι αυτές?

----------


## stom

Ελαφρως, ναι.

----------


## picdev

> Ελαφρως, ναι.



αν είναι επαγωγικό το φορτίο τότε το Cosφ δεν είναι 1 , σωστά? 
άρα πρέπει να βάλουμε ρελέ με  παραπάνω Α

----------


## FILMAN

> να σαι καλά ρε filman γιατί είδα στο κατάλογο της hager να κάνει 25ε σχεδόν αυτό με τα 12v.



Πού το είδες; Η hager δεν έχει καθόλου ρελέ με πηνίο 12VDC, δεν πιστεύω να είδες αυτά των 12V~; Ξέχνα τα, δεν οπλίζουν με συνεχές.




> Τι είναι αυτά τα ρελέ λυχνίας? που μπορώ να βρώ τέτοιο ρελέ που να κουμπώνει σε ράγα?
> να υποθέσω κάνουν τα παρακάτω
> http://www.alifragis.com.gr/view_cat..._id=520&page=2
> έχουν κάποιο μειονέκτημα αυτά τα ρελέ?



Είναι αυτά που βλέπεις στο λινκ που έβαλες. Κάτω κάτω φαίνονται και οι βάσεις τους που κουμπώνουν σε ράγα Ω. Υπάρχουν μοντέλα με 2 ή 3 μεταγωγικές επαφές. Τα πρώτα έχουν 8 πόδια και τα δεύτερα έχουν 11. Εσύ θα πρέπει να διαλέξεις ένα με πηνίο 12VDC, διότι υπάρχουν σε διάφορες τάσεις πηνίων, 12, 24, 42, 48, 60, 110, 220, κ.λ.π. V, AC ή DC. Κάποιο μειονέκτημα τώρα... Έχουν πλάτος 2.5 στοιχείων (οι βάσεις, όχι τα ρελέ), και επίσης (πιθανότατα...) θα εξέχουν πιο πολύ από τις ασφάλειες...




> Κυκλοφορουν σε καταστηματα ηλεκτρονικων βασεις για ρελε πλακετας που τα κανουν ραγας. Με μια. δυο και τεσσερεις μεταγωγικες επαφες.
> Επισης εχουν και ενδεικτικο led και διοδακι προστασιας σαν option. Οι βασεις octal πιανουν συνηθως σε ραγα, αλλα ειναι πολυ πιο ογκωδεις.



Και αυτή η λύση επίσης υπάρχει!




> τελικά να βάλω λυχνίας η απλό ρελέ? πιο αντέχει περισσότερο?
> θα ανοιγοκλείνει 1-2 φορές τη μέρα



Θα δεις τι γράφει πάνω του. Υπάρχουν ρελέ τύπου λυχνίας με 5, 7, ή 10Α ανά επαφή. Και ρελέ πλακέτας υπάρχουν με διάφορες αντοχές επαφών, έως 16Α.




> θα βάλω λάμπες οικονομία ,επαγωγικές είναι αυτές?







> Ελαφρως, ναι.



Ωχ... Αν είναι πολλές να προτιμήσεις τα ρελέ της ΑΒΒ που σου έγραψα παραπάνω, έχουν 4 επαφές των 24Α η καθεμιά. Αν αυτό σου φαίνεται υπερβολικό, στην πραγματικότητα δεν είναι, διότι το πρόβλημα με τις λάμπες οικονομίας είναι το πολύ αυξημένο ρεύμα ζεύξης που μπορεί να "ηλεκτροκολλήσει" τις επαφές του ρελέ! Μετά φυσικά θα ανάβουν συνέχεια, οπότε θα βάλεις ένα καινούριο μεγαλύτερο ρελέ...

----------


## stom

Μπορεις να βαλεις και κατι τετοιο..
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Solid-State-...item19c8a99ba2
Δεν ειναι ακριβως din rail, αλλα υπαρχουν τροποι να το στηριξεις...
(και θα γλιτωσεις και απο τα spikes που θα ειναι το επομενο προβλημα που θα αντιμετωπισεις)

----------


## FILMAN

> Μπορεις να βαλεις και κατι τετοιο..
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Solid-State-...item19c8a99ba2
> Δεν ειναι ακριβως din rail, αλλα υπαρχουν τροποι να το στηριξεις...
> (και θα γλιτωσεις και απο τα spikes που θα ειναι το επομενο προβλημα που θα αντιμετωπισεις)



Και αυτό είναι μια λύση - προσοχή όμως αυτό που φαίνεται στο λινκ δεν κάνει, είναι για DC στο κύκλωμα ισχύος.

----------


## stom

Για ξαναδες το καλυτερα.
ΚΑΝΕΙ.

----------


## FILMAN

Μήπως να το ξαναδείς εσύ καλύτερα;  Φιλικά πάντα!

----------


## stom

Το βλεπω.. οδηγηση 3-30vdc.. φορτιο 24-220vac.. Λοιπον?

Την φωτο θα πιστεψουμε η το κειμενο?

----------


## FILMAN

> Το βλεπω.. οδηγηση 3-30vdc.. φορτιο 24-220vac.. Λοιπον?



Βρε θα με τρελάνεις; 24 - 220V*DC* λέει, όχι V*AC*! Σου το έβαλα και σε πράσινο κυκλάκι! Γράφει και + / -!

----------


## stom

Ο κινεζος η εχει μπερδεψει το κειμενο , ειτε τη φωτο. Οποτε εχουμε δικιο και οι δυο.  :Smile: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/N-SSR-25A-So...item2a1651102d

οριστε, εδω, και με τιμη ζαχαρη.

----------


## FILMAN

Αυτό μάλιστα!
Α, να πω εδώ ότι μερικές λάμπες οικονομίας τρεμοπαίζουν όταν οδηγούνται από triac.

----------


## picdev

> Αυτό μάλιστα!
> Α, να πω εδώ ότι μερικές λάμπες οικονομίας τρεμοπαίζουν όταν οδηγούνται από triac.



σοβαρά? στο dimmer που είχα φτιάξει με μΕ και triac δεν είχα δοκιμάσει λάμπα φθορίου θα δοκιμάσω και σου πώ.
γιατί τρεμοπαίζει?

----------


## FILMAN

Βρε μιλάμε για οδήγηση ON - OFF με triac, όχι για dimming! Σε dimmer απαγορεύεται διά ροπάλου να βάλεις λάμπα φθορισμού ή οικονομίας! Για ποιο λόγο τώρα δημιουργείται το πρόβλημα του τρεμοπαίγματος. Σε πολλά κυκλώματα με triac (για on / off μιλάμε πάντα), όπως το SSR που σου έδειξε ο φίλος, απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση για την συνέχιση της αγωγιμότητας του triac είναι να ρέει ένα ικανό ρεύμα διαμέσου του φορτίου. Το ρεύμα αυτό απαγορεύεται να πέσει κάτω από μια τιμή που λέγεται ρεύμα συγκρατήσεως. Αν γίνει αυτό, το triac αποκόπτει και η τάση στο φορτίο (λάμπα) μηδενίζεται. Επειδή κατά τη λειτουργία τους οι λάμπες οικονομίας τραβάνε ελάχιστο ρεύμα, το triac θα αποκόπτει πολύ πριν το zero cross. Έτσι, η τροφοδοσία της λάμπας θα είναι μια σειρά παλμών 100Ηz και αυτή θα φλασάρει.

----------


## picdev

είχα πρόχειρη τη κατασκευή και σύνδεσα μία λάμπα philips για να το δοκιμάσω χωρίς dimmer και δούλεψε κανονικά, τη ντιμαρα κί ολας και δεν ντιμάρεται , πάντως δεν κάηκε  :Rolleyes: 
α ναι γιατί οι λάμπες οικονομία δουλεύουν με υπερυψηλή τάση,και τραβάνε πολύ μικρό ρεύμα.
δεν υπάρχουν τριακ με πολύ χαμηλό ρεύμα συγκράτησης ?
πάντως εμένα δούλευε κανονικά.
Φίλλιπε και κάτι τελευταίο , είναι ορθό να μπει στους ακροδέκτες του triac ένας πυκνωτής 275v 100nf, όπως λέγαμε σε άλλο θέμα, γιατί όταν ανοίγω ή κλείνω το πολύμπριζο  που έχω συνδεμένο το κύκλωμα , ανάβει στιγμιαία  η λάμπα.

----------


## FILMAN

Αν σου δούλεψε κανονικά, τότε μάλλον έγινε αυτό που λες, δηλ. το triac σου έχει χαμηλό ρεύμα συγκράτησης. Να υποθέσω ότι δεν είναι κανένα BTA / BTB XX, εεε; Μήπως είναι κανένα BT137 / 138 / 139;

----------


## picdev

bt136 είναι, 
πάλι το μικρό ρεύμα συγκράτησης φταίει που ανάβει η λάμπα όταν ανοίγω ή κλείνω το πολύμπριζο έτσι?

----------


## FILMAN

> πάλι το μικρό ρεύμα συγκράτησης φταίει που ανάβει η λάμπα όταν ανοίγω ή κλείνω το πολύμπριζο έτσι?



Όχι!..........

----------


## klik

> Υπάρχουν αστρονομικοί χρονοδιακόπτες οι οποίοι υπολογίζουν την ώρα της ανατολής - δύσης για όλη την περίοδο του έτους οπότε δεν χρειάζονται ποτέ ρύθμιση όσο μεγαλώνει ή μικραίνει η μέρα, και φυσικά δεν επηρεάζονται από το φως του περιβάλλοντος...



αν ενδιαφέρεται κανένας να φτιάξει τέτοιο χρονοδιακόπτη, μπορώ να βάλω το τμήμα του κώδικα σε C για τη δουλειά αυτή.

----------


## klik

> Πού το είδες; Η hager δεν έχει καθόλου ρελέ με πηνίο 12VDC, δεν πιστεύω να είδες αυτά των 12V~; Ξέχνα τα, δεν οπλίζουν με συνεχές.
>  ...



Με χρήση triac για την όπλιση του ρελέ (στη χαμηλή τάση 12~);

  (ή με photovoltaic isolator *pvi-1050*, fet και γέφυρα ανόρθωσης) :Rolleyes:

----------


## FILMAN

> Με χρήση triac για την όπλιση του ρελέ (στη χαμηλή τάση 12~);
> 
>   (ή με photovoltaic isolator *pvi-1050*, fet και γέφυρα ανόρθωσης)



Μα γιατί να το κάνεις έτσι; Άμα είναι βάζεις ένα μικρό ρελεδάκι πάνω στην πλακέτα το οποίο δίνει 220 σε ένα κοινό ρελέ ράγας...

----------


## picdev

θα το κάνω με βάση ράγας,είναι ο πιο οικονομικός τρόπος, απλά θα βάλω ένα μεγάλο ρελέ.
όταν έιχα φτιάξει ένα αναπτυξιακό με ρελέ και μΕ, ανοιγόκλεινα τα φώτα του δωματίου μου χωρίς να έχω σπινθηρισμό ,
και αυτά που θα ανοιγοκλείνω δεν θα είναι πολλά watt,θα είναι 4-5 λάμπες οικονομίας των 5w

http://www.topelcom.gr/index.php?pag...mid=58&lang=el

----------


## klik

> Μα γιατί να το κάνεις έτσι; Άμα είναι βάζεις ένα μικρό ρελεδάκι πάνω στην πλακέτα το οποίο δίνει 220 σε ένα κοινό ρελέ ράγας...



 Ακριβώς αυτό εννοώ!Δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν επιλέχθηκε η λύση του μικρού ρελέ στην πλακέτα που είναι απλή και φτηνή :Smile:

----------


## klik

> ...*δεν θα είναι πολλά watt*...θα είναι 4-5 λάμπες οικονομίας των 5w
> ...



 φοβού τος Δαναούς(λάμπες) και δώρα(οικονομία) φέροντες...

Στιγμιαία τραβάνε πολύυυ (φόρτιση πυκνωτή κλπ)

----------

FILMAN (07-12-11)

----------


## picdev

εννοείς οτι δεν είναι τόσο οικονομικές?

πάντως αυτή η λύση είναι η οικονομικότερη και η ασφαλέστερη, γιατί δεν θέλω να έχω 220v έξω απο το πίνακα και το ρελέ ράγας στοιχίζει 20ε+

----------


## FILMAN

> εννοείς οτι δεν είναι τόσο οικονομικές?
> 
> Όχι, εννοεί αυτό που σου είπα στο ποστ #19 κάτω - κάτω
> 
> πάντως αυτή η λύση είναι η οικονομικότερη και η ασφαλέστερη, γιατί δεν θέλω να έχω 220v έξω απο το πίνακα και το ρελέ ράγας στοιχίζει 20ε+



Ο.Κ. δικό σου το πεπόνι, δικό σου και το μαχαίρι!

----------


## klik

> ..γιατί δεν θέλω να έχω 220v έξω απο το πίνακα και το ρελέ ράγας στοιχίζει 20ε+



 γιατί να έχεις την πλακέτα έξω από τον πίνακα;
http://www.okwenclosures.com/products/okw/railtec-c.htm*
*

----------


## picdev

ωραία αυτά τα κουτιά δεν τα ήξερα! μαίνει να δώ αν χωράει στο πίνακα, 
http://www.acdcshop.gr/dinrail-c-26_93.html

φίλλιπε ξαναδιάβασα αυτό που έγραψες, αν βάλω δηλαδή ρελέ 5Α , υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχω πάλι πρόβλημα?

----------


## FILMAN

Γιατί δεν βάζεις ένα των 16Α;

----------


## spiroscfu

Στην αρχή είδα αυτό




> Αν είναι πολλές να προτιμήσεις τα ρελέ της ΑΒΒ που σου έγραψα παραπάνω,  έχουν 4 επαφές των 24Α η καθεμιά. Αν αυτό σου φαίνεται υπερβολικό, στην  πραγματικότητα δεν είναι, διότι το πρόβλημα με τις λάμπες οικονομίας  είναι το πολύ αυξημένο ρεύμα ζεύξης που μπορεί να "ηλεκτροκολλήσει" τις  επαφές του ρελέ!



και




> φοβού τος Δαναούς(λάμπες) και δώρα(οικονομία) φέροντες...
> Στιγμιαία τραβάνε πολύυυ (φόρτιση πυκνωτή κλπ)



και σκέφτηκα υπρβολικοοοο!!

Μετά όμως φτάνοντας στο τέλος των ποστ "και ενώ θα έβαζα έναν των 5Α", τώρα (αν χρειαστεί) θα βάλω τουλάχιστον 16Α.

----------


## picdev

πάνω στο ψάξιμο ξεχάστηκα, μετά λέω με το μυαλό μου τα 5Α είναι 1000w,οι λάμπες  είναι 15w μου φάνηκε μεγάλο.
Εχω τελειώσει σχεδόν το σχεδιο στο eagle, σήμερα αυριο θα το ανεβάσω

----------


## FILMAN

> πάνω στο ψάξιμο ξεχάστηκα, μετά λέω με το μυαλό μου τα 5Α είναι 1000w,οι λάμπες είναι 15w μου φάνηκε μεγάλο.



Δεν κατάλαβες τί είπαμε...

----------


## picdev

οτι οι λάμπες τραβάνε στιγμιάια μεγάλο ρεύμα με αποτέλεσμα να κολήσουν οι επαφές του ρελέ,
, και με το 16Α ρελέ θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα?  πρέπει να πάω στα 24Α?

----------


## FILMAN

> οτι οι λάμπες τραβάνε στιγμιάια μεγάλο ρεύμα με αποτέλεσμα να κολήσουν οι επαφές του ρελέ,
> 
> Α, το κατάλαβες, συγνώμη!
> 
>  και με το 16Α ρελέ θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα? πρέπει να πάω στα 24Α?



Δεν νομίζω. Βάλε αυτό των 16Α, έτσι κι αλλιώς σε αυτό το μέγεθος δεν βγαίνει μεγαλύτερο.

----------


## picdev

However, the majority of these power supplies have high inrush *current - often far greater than anything we have used before. Even little compact fluorescent lamps (CFLs) have such a high inrush current that people have been surprised that large numbers of them can't be used on a single switch (or circuit breaker). A typical CFL may be rated at 13W and draw around 95mA (assuming a PF of 0.6). In theory, it should be possible to have over 80 of these lamps on a single 8A lighting circuit, but even with as few as 20, it may be impossible to switch them all on at once. * 
*Predictably, the reason is inrush current.  Some CFLs and other small power supplies with similar ratings use a  series fusible resistor (typically around 10 ohms) in series with the  mains, both as a (lame) attempt to limit inrush, and as a safety measure  (a fusible resistor will act like a fuse if abused - or so we are led  to believe). Even with a relatively small capacitor (22uF is not  uncommon), the worst case inrush current may be as high as 30A, and that's allowing for wiring impedance.  
* :Huh: 
θα ξαναδιαβάσω το threat γιατί μάλλον θα αλλάξω πάλι σχέδια, δεν περίμενα να τραβάσει τόσο πολύ ,θα ψάξω βέβαια μήπως υπάρχουν πληροφορίες για τις λάμπες philips
πάντως μου κάνει εντύπωση που δεν παίφτουν ασφάλειες σε ένα φωτιστικό που έχει πολλές τέτοιες λάμπες, φταίει που είναι πολύ μικρος ο χρονος ?

βρήκα μια εργασία με μετρήσεις που λέει οτι τελικά είναι μύθος  το υψηλό ρέυμα εκίνησης

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=inrush power myth&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCUQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%  2Fsoa.asee.org%2Fpaper%2Fconference%2Fpaper-view.cfm%3Fid%3D12365&ei=ptfgTq7dBdGe-Qbz_cGGCA&usg=AFQjCNH2FTywOBkoEqJkt7pAG26T2PBxfg&c  ad=rja


και άλλο ένα αθρο με γενικές πληροφορίες, τελικά το θέμα είναι πολύ ρευστό 
http://sound.westhost.com/articles/incandescent.htm

----------


## FILMAN

> * the worst case inrush current may be as high as 30A, and that's allowing for wiring impedance.  
> *
> θα ξαναδιαβάσω το threat γιατί μάλλον θα αλλάξω πάλι σχέδια, δεν περίμενα να τραβάσει τόσο πολύ ,θα ψάξω βέβαια μήπως υπάρχουν πληροφορίες για τις λάμπες philips



Τρόμαξες, εεε; Καλά μην πανικοβάλλεσαι, και προπαντός μην σκεφτείς ότι η επαφή του ρελέ πρέπει να αντέχει μεγαλύτερο ρεύμα από το ρεύμα ζεύξης των λαμπών.





> πάντως μου κάνει εντύπωση που δεν παίφτουν ασφάλειες σε ένα φωτιστικό  που έχει πολλές τέτοιες λάμπες, φταίει που είναι πολύ μικρος ο χρονος ?



Ακριβώς! Βέβαια αν το ρεύμα ζεύξης φτάσει στα επίπεδα μαγνητικής διακοπής της ασφάλειας, τότε αυτή μπορεί και να πέσει.





> βρήκα μια εργασία με μετρήσεις που λέει οτι τελικά είναι μύθος  το υψηλό ρέυμα εκίνησης
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=inrush  power  myth&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCUQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%  2Fsoa.asee.org%2Fpaper%2Fconference%2Fpaper-view.cfm%3Fid%3D12365&ei=ptfgTq7dBdGe-Qbz_cGGCA&usg=AFQjCNH2FTywOBkoEqJkt7pAG26T2PBxfg&c  ad=rja



Δεν είναι!

----------


## picdev

το προχώρησα λίγο, σύντομα θα ανεβάσω και σχηματικό να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας 
IMG_20111211_114550.jpgIMG_20111211_114521.jpg

----------


## spiroscfu

Ωραίος το πρόγραμμα το έχεις ετοιμάσει.

----------


## picdev

υπάρχει ο κώδικας για τα module, για τα υπόλοιπα θέλω λίγη δουλειά
είναι η πρώτη φορά που θα δουλέψω με timers και interrupt

----------


## spiroscfu

Προχώρα και όπου κολλήσεις όλο και κάποιος κάτι θα ξέρει.

Mε τα modules έχεις κάνει τίποτα δοκιμές-μετρήσεις, ο κώδικας είναι σε C?

----------


## picdev

επειδή θα τα χρησιμοποιήσουμε για τη πτυχιακή , κάναμε δοκιμές με το συμφοιτητή μου,
 ήταν τότε που παιδευόμουν με τον logic converter αν θυμάσαι,
 που τον έφτιαξα αλλα δεν δούλευαν σωστά(το spi δούλεψε αλλά μετάδοση δεν μπόρεσα να κάνω),
 μετά φτιάξαμε 2 πλακετάκια στα 3v με σηριακή και τελικά δούλεψαν.Τελικά έφταιγε ένα καταραμένο delay 1 ms ,
Είναι πολύ καλά για τα λεφτά τους, 
nrf905 norbic,11$ το ένα,
έχουν auto retransmit , crc , 10dbm, με πολλές συχνότητες, σε 2 πάντες 400mhz και 900mhz,
η κεραία που έχουν πάνω (η οποία είναι βιδωτή)  είναι για τα 400mhz
Στις δοκιμές που έκανα , το ένα το έβαλα στον 2ο όροφο και το άλλο στο ισόγειο και έπιανε άνετα, και ενδιάμεσα είχε τοίχους κτλ.
ο κώδικας είναι σε mikroC και τον γράψαμε μόνοι μας, γιατί στο  net που έιχα ψάξει δεν βρήκα κάτι αξιόλογο
.............

εχω μια ερώτηση , μετά τη γέφυρα ανόρθωσης έχω βάλει ένα πυκνωτή 1000uf, o μετασχηματιστής είναι 12vAC
πως γίνεται η τάση μετά την εξομάλυνση να ειναι 22v? :Confused1: 
κανονικά δεν έπρεπε να ειναι  η ac rms 12v *1.41* -* τη πτώση τάσης των διόδων?

----------


## spiroscfu

Μήπως τα 12VAC είναι περισσότερα,

σε τη baud rate έχεις κάνει την επικοινωνία, αν είναι εφικτό ανέβασε και των κώδικά.

----------


## picdev

τελικά ο μετασχηματιστής δεν ειναι 12v AC, 
λέει 12v αλλά μάλλον εννοεί το peak γιατί βγάζει γύρω στα 18 ac rms
θα τον ανεβάσω το κώδικα , το buad rate είναι 50kbps και δεν αλλάζει

----------


## FILMAN

> εχω μια ερώτηση , μετά τη γέφυρα ανόρθωσης έχω βάλει ένα πυκνωτή 1000uf, o μετασχηματιστής είναι 12vAC
> πως γίνεται η τάση μετά την εξομάλυνση να ειναι 22v?
> κανονικά δεν έπρεπε να ειναι  η ac rms 12v *1.41* -* τη πτώση τάσης των διόδων?



Ναι. Αλλά στους μικρούς συνήθως μετασχηματιστές η τάση εν κενώ είναι μεγαλύτερη και γίνεται ίση με την ονομαστική όταν τραβάς το ονομαστικό ρεύμα. Δηλ. αν ο μ/ς σου έχει δευτερεύον 12V 100mA, θα είναι πιθανότατα υπολογισμένος να σου δίνει 12V όταν τραβάς 100mA. Αν εσύ τραβάς 0mA πιθανότατα θα σου δίνει παραπάνω από 12V.

----------


## FILMAN

> τελικά ο μετασχηματιστής δεν ειναι 12v AC, 
> λέει 12v αλλά μάλλον εννοεί το peak γιατί βγάζει γύρω στα 18 ac rms



Βρε είναι δυνατόν το peak να είναι λιγότερο από το RMS; Συμβαίνει αυτό που σου είπα στο #57, επιπλέον αν ο μ/ς έχει πρωτεύον 220V και εσύ δίνεις 230 η τάση που σου βγάζει θα είναι λίγο ανεβασμένη.

----------


## picdev

α ρε Φίλιππε δεν σε προλαβαίνω :Biggrin:

----------


## spiroscfu

Προτρέχει για σένα, είδες!

----------


## FILMAN

Ούτε εγώ σε προλαβαίνω!

----------


## FILMAN

Ούτε τον Σπύρο προλαβαίνω!

----------


## spiroscfu

Ούτε εγώ εσάς!!!

----------


## picdev

έβαλα την lcd πάνω και έναν pic και πάλι η τάση είναι 22v , μέτρησα της τάσεις και ειναι ολα οκ
εννοούσα μήπως ήταν  V0-vpeak, δηλαδή απο το 0 έως το peak ,όχι vp-vp , 
να αλλάξω μετασχηματιστή? γιατί θέλω να ανοίγω ρελέ 12v με την εξομάλυνση

----------


## FILMAN

Δε μας είπες την ισχύ του μετασχηματιστή. Η LCD που λες έχει backlight, και αν ναι, πόσο ρεύμα τραβάει; Πιθανότατα δεν θα χρειαστεί να αλλάξεις μ/ς, το πολύ πολύ να χρειαστείς μια αντίσταση σε σειρά με το πηνίο του ρελέ.

----------


## picdev

σήμερα σεταρα και την lcd ,και δουλεύει οκ.
Μια έρώτηση μόνο , η οθόνη έχει back light που δουλεύει στα 5v και 150mA.
επειδή δεν με χώραγε να βάλω τρανζιστορ, έχω συνδέσει απευθείας τον mE στο led , ο μΕ βγάζει 2.8v και έως 25mA,
μπορώ να πω οτι ανάβει μια χαρά το led ,λέτε να πάθει καμιά ζημιά η πόρτα του μΕ? έχω διαβάσει οτι έχει εσωτερική αντίσταση για το περιορισμό του ρεύματος

----------


## picdev

ορίστε και ο κώδικας για το nrf905 σε mikroC 
σπύρο ότι θες ρώτα, αν και είναι λίγο πρόχειρος
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Y8G5PYY8

----------


## spiroscfu

> λέτε να πάθει καμιά ζημιά η πόρτα του μΕ? έχω διαβάσει οτι έχει εσωτερική αντίσταση για το περιορισμό του ρεύματος



Δεν ξέρω αν έχει εσωτερικό περιορισμό αλλά εγώ θα έβαζα αντίσταση σε σειρά.

Αυτά τα sbit κάτω από τα #define στην αρχή του προγράμματος τι είναι?

----------


## picdev

δεν θέλω να βάλω αντίσταση γιατί θα ρίξω και άλλο τη τάση και είναι είδη χαμηλά,
πάντως χτες το είχα αναμένο για αρκετή ώρα και δεν έπαθε κάτι.

με το sbit στη mikroC κάνεις define καταχωρητές ,δηλαδή εδώ όταν γράφω gled είναι σαν να αναφέρομαι στη πόρτα
Β πόδι 5 , που έχω εκεί συνδεδεμένο το led,

σύντομα θα ανεβάσω καλύτερο κώδικα που θα είναι 
δέκτης και όταν θες θα γράφεις συνάρτηση για μετάδοση, απλά αυτός ήταν πρόχειρος για να το κάνουμε να δουλέψει

----------


## spiroscfu

Δηλαδή τροφοδοτείς το backlight της lcd κατευθείαν από τον μ/ε, (δεν το βλέπω σωστό).



Ok picdev κατανοητός, 
βάλε ένα όνομα ρε (π.χ Μήτσος ή ότι άλλο θέλεις).

----------


## picdev

Την έκανα τη @#$%, μόλις είδα οτι οι 16f1518 που χρησιμοποιώ δεν έχουν eeprom :Sad:

----------


## FILMAN

> Μια έρώτηση μόνο , η οθόνη έχει back light που δουλεύει στα 5v και 150mA.
> επειδή δεν με χώραγε να βάλω τρανζιστορ, έχω συνδέσει απευθείας τον mE στο led , ο μΕ βγάζει 2.8v και έως 25mA,
> μπορώ να πω οτι ανάβει μια χαρά το led ,λέτε να πάθει καμιά ζημιά η πόρτα του μΕ?



Εσύ τι λες; Βρε δεν τον λυπάσαι τον μ/ε; Καλά δεν έχεις χώρο για ένα BS170 και (ενδεχομένως) 1 αντίσταση; Δεν το πιστεύω!




> έχω διαβάσει οτι έχει εσωτερική αντίσταση για το  περιορισμό του ρεύματος



Λίγο αδύνατον το βλέπω...

----------


## spiroscfu

> Βρε δεν τον λυπάσαι τον μ/ε;



Τον συμπονάω και εγώ, τον καημένο μ/ε :Biggrin: .

Picdev αυτός όντως δεν έχει data eeprom αλλά αν θέλεις βάζεις μια εξωτερική, γιατί σου χρειάζεται όμως δεν καταλαβαίνω.

----------


## picdev

έψαξα γενικά internet και δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, άλλωστε θα ανάβει μόνο αν πατάς το κουμπί, 
χτες και σήμερα το είχα πόσες ώρες αναμένο και δεν έπαθε τίποτα.
Την eeprom την θέλω για να αποθηκεύω καταστάσεις ωστέ να μην χάνει ρυθμίσεις όταν παίσει το ρεύμα.
Είδη παρήγγειλα ένα αντίστοιχο απο φανό με ίδια pin αλλα να έχει και eeprom, και σήμερα θα παραγγείλω  αρκετά samples απο mikroCHip.
**
έχω τόσους πολλούς που δεν τους λυπάμαι  :Rolleyes:  χτες μάλιστα επέζησε από βραχυκύκλωμα τάσης-γείωσης  :Lol:  αυτό θα τον πειράξει?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaHPKWCeYAE
http://tinkerlog.com/2009/04/05/driv...ut-a-resistor/

----------


## spiroscfu

Δες το datasheet http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/e...Doc/41452B.pdf

----------


## picdev

το 25mA τα είχα διαβάσει αυτά τα ψηλά γράμματα δεν τα είχα προσέξει, εντάξει θα βάλω μία αντίσταση 140 να δουλεύει στα 20mA

----------


## spiroscfu

Ένας περιορισμός δεν είναι κακός (μπορεί να σε γλιτώσει από τρέξιμο).

----------


## FILMAN

> χτες και σήμερα το είχα πόσες ώρες αναμένο και δεν έπαθε τίποτα.



Ρε παιδιά, έχω βαρεθεί να το ακούω αυτό, *ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΗ ΟΡΘΟΤΗΤΑΣ!* Όλες οι συσκευές προτού χαλάσουν, δούλευαν. Αν όλα ήταν Ο.Κ. τότε πώς χάλασαν;




> χτες μάλιστα επέζησε από βραχυκύκλωμα τάσης-γείωσης



Με ένα τέτοιο βραχυκύκλωμα είχε τόσες πιθανότητες να πάθει ζημιά, όσες και με σβηστό τροφοδοτικό.

----------


## picdev

ναί όντως γιατί το ρεύμα διαλέγει τη πιο εύκολη οδό,αντί για το φορτίο πάει στη γείωση.
Πάντως φίλιππε βρήκα διάφορα ποστ στο ιντερνετ 
που είχαν κάνει δοκιμές έως και μία εβδομάδα (σε led tube μάλιστα) χωρίς να πάθει κάτι, αλλα απο τη στιγμή που είδα τα ψηλά γράμματα στο datasheet..... παραδίνομαι

----------


## picdev

έβαλα τελικά μία αντίσταση 270ohm στην έξοδο του μΕ για το backlight της οθόνης,
Η έξοδος του μΕ είναι περίπου 3V
Mετρησα τη τάση στα άκρα της αντίστασης είναι  0.25V
0.25/ 270ohm=0,0009Α
πως γίνεται να ανάβει το backlight με τόσο μικρό ρεύμα?

δοκίμασα και 1Κ αντίσταση πάλι ανάβει :Confused1:

----------


## picdev

για  timer τι να χρησημοποιήσω το εσωτερικό ή το εξωτερικό ρολόι,για το εσωτερικό ξέρω ότι δεν ειναι αξιόπιστο.
Επίσης που θα δώ πόσους κύκλους ρολογιού έχει ένας κύκλος εντολής?

----------


## spiroscfu

Τα led δουλεύουν και με λιγότερο ρεύμα αλλά φυσικά με λιγότερη φωτεινότητα,

αν θέλεις μεγαλούτσικη ακρίβεια (π.χ. ρολόι) τότε με το εσωτερικό clock θα σου φεύγει λίγο, οι λύσεις που έχεις είναι ένας εξωτερικός κρύσταλλος για τον timer που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις TxCI=timer X clock input (στα 32768hz για να είναι εύκολοι οι υπολογισμοί) 
ή προτιμότερο κατά εμέ ένα εξωτερικό ολοκληρωμένο rtc (π.χ. DS1307 με i2c διασύνδεση).

Ένας κύκλος εντολής έχει 4 κύκλους ρολογιού, το θέμα είναι πως δεν εκτελούνται όλες οι εντολές σε ένα κύκλο εντολής,
 αλλά για τον timer ισχύει το πρώτο (1 κύκλος εντολής=4 κύκλους ρολογιού).

----------


## klik

> για  timer τι να χρησημοποιήσω το εσωτερικό ή το εξωτερικό ρολόι,
> τον κρύσταλλο του εξωτερικού ρολογιού (που μπορείς να τον δηλώσεις  να είναι και το ρολόι του ΜΕ) ή κανέναν 32K γιατί βρίσκονται φτηνοί με αρκετά καλή ακρίβεια.
> για το εσωτερικό ξέρω ότι δεν ειναι αξιόπιστο.
> Επίσης που θα δώ πόσους κύκλους ρολογιού έχει ένας κύκλος εντολής?
> στο debug->stopwatch του mplab. Bασικά όλες οι ενολές εκτός της μετάβασης (jump/goto κλπ) είναι 1 Tcy (4 κύκλοι ρολογιού), οι εντολές μετάβασης είναι 2 Tcy (8 κύκλοι). Μην βασίσεις κρίσιμους για την ακρίβεια σου χρονισμούς σε αυτό...



...............

----------


## picdev

δεν θέλω να φτιάξω ρολόι απλά θέλω να σβήνει το backlight της οθόνης μετά απο κάποια δευτερόλεπτα και αναγκαστικά πρέπει να γίνει με interrupt του timer. εχω και 10mhz κρύσταλλο εξωτερικό.

----------


## spiroscfu

Ε λοιπόν με το εσωτερικό ρολόι (τον κρύσταλο που είδη έχεις).

----------


## picdev

α γιατί στο datasheet λέει για εσωτερικό του μΕ 4mhz

----------


## spiroscfu

Δεν θα βάλεις άλλον κρύσταλο,
αν έχει εσωτερικό ρολόι τότε με αυτό θα το κάνεις.


Στο ποιο πάνω μήνυμα μου εννοούσα με τoν εξωτερικό κρύσταλο του μ/ε αλλά με το εσωτερικό του timer, αλλά αφού θα χρησιμοποιήσεις το εσωτερικό rc δεν σου χρειάζεται.

Ελπίζω να μην σε μπέρδεψα!!

----------


## picdev

να πώ και ένα άλλο πρόβλημα που έχω, έφτιαξα τα κουμπιά να δουλεύουν με interrupt , στην αρχή είχα θόρυβο και ανέβαιναν μόνα τους τα νούμερα ,μόλις κουνιόντουσαν τα καλώδια, μετά έπαιξα λίγο με το κώδικα και έβαλα σαν προϋπόθεση εκτός του interrupt να πρέπει να είναι και η πόρτα λογικό ένα, έτσι λύθηκε το πρόβλημα.
  Τωρα παρουσίαζεται μονο αν συνδέω ένα κολλητήρι με ρυθμισζόμενη θερμοκρασία (στην ίδια μπρίζα με τον pic ) 
δημιουργεί θόρυβο με το dimmer και ανεβαίνουν πάλι τα νούμερα μόνα τους
αυτό πως λύνεται? με φίλτρο στο τροφοδοτικό?

----------


## spiroscfu

Δεν κατάλαβα απόλυτα τη εννοείς, αλλά στα button θέλει κυκλωματάκη debounce δες κάποια.
button_debounce.jpg

----------


## picdev

εσύ βάζεις πάντα? εγώ πρώτη φορά είχα τώρα θέμα επειδή τα έχω με καλώδια και τα δουλεύω με interrupt.
Οταν ανοίγω το κολλητήρι και το ντιμαρω, είναι σαν να πατιούνται τα κουμπιά απο το θόρυβο που δημιουργεί

----------


## spiroscfu

Για βάλε ένα σχεδιάκη.

Τα debounce είναι απαραίτητα για την σωστή λειτουργία του κυκλώματος.

----------


## picdev

http://www.mcuexamples.com/images/SW-PullDown.gif 
έτσι το έχω κάνει όπως έχω δει και στο βιβλίο της mikroC,
σαν φίλτρο βάζω delay στο κώδικα
τώρα το έχω κάνει έτσι 
(το buttonF4 είναι το flag του interrupt,μόλις γίνει int αυτό γίνεται 1)

if(buttonF4==1&&PORTB.F4==1){
      delay_ms(250);
      i++;
...

----------


## klik

υπάρχει και software debounce. *π.χ.* περίπου σαν αυτό που έκανες από το παράδειγμα. Το delay χρησιμεύει για να μετρήσει αν υπάρχει αλλαγή στο πλήκτρο

----------


## spiroscfu

Αν το κάνεις μόνο με delay τότε κάνεις την μισή δουλεία, και αυτό γιατί όπως είδες στο σχήμα που ανέβασες 
SW-PullDown.gif
υπάρχει θόρυβος όταν το πατάς* και όταν το αφήνεις* , με τα 250mS απορροφάς το πρώτο θόρυβο ο τελευταίος παραμένει.
Εκτός και χρησιμοποιήσεις κάποια έξυπνη ρουτίνα σαν αυτήν του klik (που μάλλον υπολογίζει και αυτό).


Πάντως μια αντίσταση και ένας πυκνωτής είναι και γίνεται πολύ ευκολότερο το πρόγραμμα (και με ένα απλό delay για επιπλέον προστασία αν θέλεις).

----------


## picdev

τελικά αν το κρατήσω για πολύ ώρα αν το αφήσω μετράει,

τώρα έχω ένα άλλο πρόβλημα μόλις βάζω στον timer0 τον εσωτερικό κρύσταλλο κολλάει το πρόγραμμα, η άλλη ρύθμιση είναι για εξωτερικό κρύσταλο σε συγκεκριμένο πόδι του μΕ
δεν μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω τον oscilator 10mhz που έχω βάλει ?

OPTION_REG.TMR0CS=0; //Internal instruction cycle clock (FOSC/4)

----------


## spiroscfu

> τώρα έχω ένα άλλο πρόβλημα μόλις βάζω στον timer0 τον εσωτερικό κρύσταλλο κολλάει το πρόγραμμα



Κάτι δεν θα κάνεις σωστά, ξεκίνα έτσι.

Η interrupt
*void timer0_isr(void)
{
  μπλα μπλα ....
}
*

Το σετάρισμα του
*void main()
{
   setup_counters(rtcc_internal,rtcc_div_256);
   enable_interrupts(int_timer0);
   enable_interrupts(global);
   while(1);
}



*Τώρα αν το εσωτερικό ρολόι το δουλεύεις στα 4MHZ, θα έχουμε instruction set στα 1MHZ ή 1μS 
και έτσι ο timer θα αυξάνει κατά 1 κάθε 1μS.
Αν όμως χρησιμοποιήσουμε το prescaler (στο παράδειγμα /256), τότε ο timer θα αυξάνει κατά 1 κάθε 256μS και θα κάνει overflow (ρουτίνα interrupt) κάθε 256*256=65536μS (το interrupt θα γίνεται κάθε 65mS γιατί ο timer0 είναι 8bit).

----------


## picdev

στη mikroC δεν έχει συναρτήσεις για το σετάρισμα, και σετάρω τους registers εγώ 
δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί το κάνει , θα δοκιμάσω και με τον timer1

----------


## picdev

λοιπόν το έφτιαξα επιτέλους, τώρα το backlight ανάβει μόλις πατήσεις το κουμπί και σβήνει μετά απο κάποια δευτερόλεπτα,
προχωράω με  τις συναρτήσεις του nrf905

----------


## picdev

όπως είχα γράψει πιο πρίν έχω αυξημένη τάση στην στη έξοδο του μετασχηματιστή(αντί για έξοδο 12v έχω19-20v ac),
μέτρησα τις μπρίζες μου και βλέπω 245volt ,ενώ οι μετασχηματιστές είναι για είσοδο 230v λέτε εκεί να είναι το πρόβλημα?

----------


## picdev

μετά απο μία-δύο  ώρες λειτουργίες ο pic κρασάρει, υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να δω απο που προέρχεται το πρόβλημα?

----------


## klik

Βάλε ένα led να αναβοσβληνει με το timer interrupt. Αν οταν παγωνει η φυσιολογικη λειτουργία, το λεντ αναβοσβήνει ακόμα, φταίει το πρόγραμμα σου.
Μπορείς να δεις και τη λειτουργία WatchDog timer σε συνδιασμό με καταγραφή μηνυμάτων ώστε να δεις τι συνέβει πριν το κολλημα.
Μπορείς να βάλεις τον εξομοιωτή να δπουλεύει με τις ώρες μήπως συμβεί το πρόβλημα...
Φυσικά μπορεί να έχεις κάνει λάθος και στην σχεδίαση της πλακέτας...

----------


## picdev

όταν λές εξομοιωτή ? με mikroC δουλεύω έχει τέτοια λειτουργία το debug? 
το πρόγραμμα μου είναι απλό, στην οθόνη εμφανίζεται ένα νομερο απο το 0-50 , που το ανεβοκατεβάζεις με τα κουμπία,
τα κουμπιά δουλεύουν με interrupt,επίσης ανάβει το backlight της οθόνης με timer interrupt για κάποια δευτερόλεπτα,
αυτό που είδα είναι οτι τα interrupt δουλεύουν κανονικά αλλά το νούμερο στην οθόνη δεν ανεβοκατεβαίνει.
αυτό το πρόβλημα συμβαίνει μετά απο ώρα λειτουργίας

----------


## klik

Η microC δεν ξέρω τι δυνατότητες debugging δίνει (έχω δουλέψει παλιά hitechC και SDCC, τώρα δεν δουλεύω pic16).
Στα interrupt εκτελείς λειτουργίες που μπορεί να θέλουν περισσότερο απο μερικές δεκάδες κύκλους εντολών επεξεργαστη;
Μήπως τυπώνεις σε καμιά οθόνη από εκει μέσα;
Έχεις βάλει τον κώδικα ασύρματης επικοινωνίας;

----------


## picdev

όχι μόνο κάποια flag αλλάζω όλα τα κάνω στη main

----------


## klik

το να λειτουργούν τα interrupt ενω παγώνει η απεικόνιση, μοιάζει με software προβλημα.
Χωρίς κώδικα δεν μπορώ να μαντέψω περισσότερα

----------


## picdev

σε ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια σου τώρα μόλις έφτιαξα καινούρια πλακέτα γιατί στη προηγούμενη είχα κάποια προβλήματα , θα περάσω πάλι το κώδικα και θα ανεβάσω σχηματικό 
και κώδικα , και πάλι ευχαριστώ

----------


## picdev

το προηγούμενο πρόβλημα τελικά λύθηκε , είχε να κάνει με το compiler, για ένα περίεργο λόγο στο debug φενόταν να εκετελείται μόνο η τελευταία εντολή του IF με αποτέλεσμα να έχω περίεργα προβλήματα.έκανα καινούριο project και το πρόβλημα λύθηκε  :Cursing:  :Cursing:  καταραμένη mikroC

Ενα άλλο πρόβλημα που με ταλαιπώρησε πολλές μέρες και τελικά τώρα βρήκα την αιτία είναι ο κρύσταλος,
παρατήρησα οτι έχω προβλήματα με το SPI και το UART , δεν είναι πολύ σταθερός.
Παρατήρησα οτι οι διάφοροι κρύσταλλοι έχουν κάτι γράμματα στο τέλος, παίζουν κάποιο ρόλο?
η επιλογή των πυκνωτών πως γίνεται? προφανώς ξέρω τον κανόνα 15-30pf αλλα έχω πρόβλημα αυτή τη στιγμή με 10mhz κρυσταλλο και 27pf πυκνωτές

----------


## picdev

:Sad:  :Sad:  δυστυχώς δεν με πάει καθόλου αυτό το καιρό, ακούστε άλλο ένα τελείως κουφο προβλημα.
σετάρω το ασύρματο module με spi, αφού σετάρω 10 καταχωρητές μετά τους διαβάζω και τους στέλνω στο pc μέσω uart ,
αυτό που βλέπω είναι οτι οι καταχωρητές σεταρονται με ολίσθηση ενός bit :Blink: 
βάζω το ιδιο module τον ιδιο pic σε άλλο board που ειχα φτιάξει και σετάρονται κανονικά!

----------


## picdev

άλλαξα και τους πυκνωτές του κρύσταλου και πάλι τα ίδια , όποιος έχει ανάλογη εμπειρία ας απαντήσει
τα έχω τελειώσει όλα σχεδόν και τώρα δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω :Sad: , 
ο ίδιος κρύσταλος με τους ίδιους πυκνωτές με τον ίδιο πικ με το ίδιο module σετάρονται κανονικά σε άλλο board.
είναι δυνατόν να δημιουργεί θόρυβο κάθε φορά στο ίδιο bit και να παίρνω αυτή την ολίσθηση?

----------


## klik

διάβασε πρώτα κάτι από το module για να είσαι σίγουρος οτι ξεκίνησε και συγχρονίστηκες και μετά στείλε ότι θέλεις.

----------


## picdev

> διάβασε πρώτα κάτι από το module για να είσαι σίγουρος οτι ξεκίνησε και συγχρονίστηκες και μετά στείλε ότι θέλεις.



 :Huh:  :Huh: 
τι είπες τώρα, διάβαζω πρώτα τους registers που σετάρω χωρίς να γράψω! και μετά τους σετάρω και σετάρονται κανονικά!
με κούφανες! που το ήξερες?
πότε θες να σε κεράσω καφές?
χρωστάω είδη στο Σπύρο και στο Φίλλιπο  :Rolleyes: 
και 1000 χρόνια να το έψαχνα δεν θα το έβρισκα
έχω φτιάξει με το συμφοιτητή μου 4 board με το ίδιο module και δούλευαν χωρίς πρόβλημα, 
αυτη η συγκεκριμένη πλακέτα γιατί είχε πρόβλημα?

----------


## spiroscfu

Όλα καλά λοιπόν, 
τα module μπορεί να μπαίνουν σε κάποιο stand-by mode και να θέλουν κάποια mS για να δουλέψουν, διάβασε ή γράψε κάτι πρώτα και μετά κάνε ότι θέλεις.

----------


## klik

> ...αυτη η συγκεκριμένη πλακέτα γιατί είχε πρόβλημα?



για διάφορους λόγους:
πιο αργή άνοδος της τάσης τροφοδοσίας από 0 σε Vcc,
άλλη χωρητικότητα πλακέτας στις επαφές κρυστάλλου,
άλλη αντίσταση στο Mclr
κλπ
 Οι χρονισμοί των PIC, module κλπ εξαρτημάτων ψηφιακής επικοινωνίας, τόσο για την έναρξη λειτουργίας, όσο και για την διαμεταγωγή δεδομένων, υπάρχουν σε διαγράμματα στα pdf τους.
 Υποψιάστηκα ότι δεν τα διάβασες...  :Tongue2: 

υγ. δεν πίνω καφέδες :Biggrin:

----------


## picdev

α μπράβο! έχω μεγάλο πυκνωτή μετά την ανόρθωση ενώς στις άλλες πλακέτες εχω 100uf
λίγο δύσκολο να διαβάσω όλο το datasheet 350 σελίδες είναι :Tongue: 

απο το datsheet....

_ If the Slave Select_
_line is not used, there is a risk that the slave will even-_
_tually become out of sync with the master. If the slave_
_misses a bit, it will always be one bit off in future trans-_
_missions.


_εγώ βέβαια χρησιμοποιώ ss και δεν έλεγε κάτι για τη περίπτωση μου

----------


## spiroscfu

> για διάφορους λόγους:
> πιο αργή άνοδος της τάσης τροφοδοσίας από 0 σε Vcc,
> *άλλη χωρητικότητα πλακέτας στις επαφές κρυστάλλου,*
> άλλη αντίσταση στο Mclr
> κλπ



Klik όλα αυτά νομίζω πως έχουν σχέση μόνο κατά το power-up (όταν πάρει τροφοδοσία), εκτός από το bold που αν είναι αρκετά εκτός τότε δεν θα δούλευε έτσι και αλλιώς.

----------


## klik

> Klik όλα αυτά νομίζω πως έχουν σχέση μόνο κατά το power-up (όταν πάρει τροφοδοσία), εκτός από το bold που αν είναι αρκετά εκτός τότε δεν θα δούλευε έτσι και αλλιώς.



 το power up (ή ο χρόνος RESET από την ακίδα Mclr) έχει σχέση με το πότε θα τελειώσει το εσωτερικό reset των συσκευών και πότε θα καταστούν "ετοιμοπόλεμες". Δηλαδή αν μια συσκευή θέλει 4μsec αφού η τάση περάσει τα 4,2V και η άλλη 4μsec μετά τα 4,6V, η δεύτερη θέλει επιπλέον χρόνο εκκίνησης (εξαρτώμενο από τον χρόνο ανόδου της τροφοδοσίας). Άρα αν στέλνουμε παλμούς από την πρώτη, στη δεύτερη συσκευή, κάποιοι θα χαθούν. 

Αν χαθούν παλμοί, χάνεται και ο συγχρονισμός εκτός αν υπάρχει κάποιος μηχανισμός παλμών επανασυγχρονισμού (π.χ. Start ή Repeated start στο i2c ή Device Select σε SPI κλπ)

----------


## picdev

δεν έχει σχέση με το delay, γιατί άφηνα πολλά sec και γενικά ότι έκανα init εβαζα delay.
Επίσης είναι απαραίτητο το ss για να μιλήσεις στο module

----------


## klik

Στο delay που αναφέρεις έχεις ή δεν έχεις στείλει παλμούς στο module (κατά την ενεργοποίηση των TRIS register σε output).
 Το αν έχεις ή δεν έχεις στείλει, εξαρτάτε αν κάνεις το init των ακίδων του master (pic) πιό γρήγορα από ότι κάνει init το module, από το pull up, από την τιμή της πόρτας όταν αλλάζεις την κατάσταση TRIState κλπ.

Δεν είναι δύσκολο να ελεγθεί και να ξεκινήσεις απ'ευθείας με σωστό συγχρονισμό, απλά είναι πιο απλό στο ξεκίνημα σου, να κάνεις read πρώτα μέχρι να αποκτήσεις συχρονισμό και συνεχίζεις μετά κανονικά.

----------


## picdev

υπάρχει κάποια πρόταση για ψηφιακό φίλτρο?
θα συλλέγω τιμές φωτεινότητας κάθε ένα λεπτό , ο πίνακας λέω να έχει  μέχρι 30 τιμές,

----------


## spiroscfu

Αν θέλεις να μετράς την φωτεινότητα, τότε μπορείς να αποθηκεύεις την τιμή του adc (που θα οδηγείτε από μια ldr) κάθε ένα λεπτό σε έναν πίνακα 5 θέσεων,
και μετά να ελέγχεις αν σε αυτά τα πέντε λεπτά η φωτεινότητα (και στις 5 θέσης του πίνακα) είναι πάνω ή κάτω από μια τιμή "αυτή που εσύ θα ορίσεις".

----------


## picdev

IMG_20120108_220111.jpg

τον έχω φτιάξει το πομπό , με LDR το έχω κάνει, το πρόβλημα είναι τι θα γίνει αν στιγμιαία δει φως, 
για αυτό έλεγα να βάλω ένα ψηφιακό φίλτρο, να έκανα καμιά προσημείωση στο matlab  , να κάνω τίποτα που έμαθα στη σχολή  :Tongue2:

----------


## spiroscfu

> τον έχω φτιάξει το πομπό , με LDR το έχω κάνει, το πρόβλημα είναι τι θα γίνει αν στιγμιαία δει φως,



Με τον τρόπο που σου είπα τίποτα εκτός και το "στιγμιαία" που λες είναι πάνω από 2-3 λεπτά,
π.χ αν θέλεις ποιο πολύ ακρίβεια μπορείς να γράφεις σε έναν πίνακα 10 ή και περισσότερων θέσεων ανά 30sec ή λιγότερο, μετά θα ελέγχεις τις τιμές του πίνακα και αν οι περισότερες από τις μισες είναι πάνω ή κάτω από την τιμή που εσύ έχεις ορίσει τότε θα εκτελεί αυτό που θέλεις.


Για τα άλλα θα σου πεο ο Klik (το έχει).

----------


## klik

Η πρόταση σου Σπύρο είναι αρκετά ικανοποιητική και απλή.

Αν θέλεις να το μπερδέψεις περισσότερο, κρατάς έναν LONG με αθροίσματα τιμών LDR και ενός UNSIGNED με αριθμό μετρήσεων και βγάζεις κάθε φορά τον μέσο όρο. Αν θέλεις, μπορείς οποιαδήποτε *έντονη απόκλιση* από τον μέσο όρο να την *απορρίπτεις* (όχι όμως επ' άπειρο) και να μην την υπολογίζεις στη νέα τιμή του μέσου όρου. Θέλει λίγο προσοχή να μην ξεχειλήσει ο LONG (πριν γίνει αυτό διαιρείς με το 2 και τον LONG και τον UNSIGNED  :Wink: ).

Αν θέλεις κάτι πολύ απλό, έχεις μόνο μια τιμή μέτρησης LDR (την πρώτη) και την αυξάνεις κατά 1 κάθε φορά που διαβάζεις μεγαλύτερη τιμή (αρκεί να μην ξεπεράσεις την μεγαλύτερη τιμή) ή μειώνεις κατά 1 (αν διαβάσεις μικρότερη τιμή αρκει να μην πέσεις κάτω από την μετρούμενη τιμή). Με τον τρόπο αυτό έχεις μια ασυμπτωτική προσέγγιση και με χρονική υστέρηση, χρήση της τιμής LDR.

----------


## picdev

ωραίο κόλπο αυτό με την απόκλιση απο το μέσο όρο,σαν κατανομή μου μοιάζει,θα κάνω κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## picdev

άλλη μια ερώτηση , έχω βάλει 2 μπαταρίες ΑΑ συνολικά 3.1volt,
προφανώς λόγω φορτίου , η τάση παίφτει στο μΕ στα 2.6
πώς μπορώ να το λύσω αυτό το πρόβλημα? να βάλω άλλη μια μπαταρία σε σειρά?
φοβάμαι το module που έχει ανώτατο όριο 3,6v

***Έχω βάλει μια δίοδο σε σειρά στο +, μήπως αυτό κάνει τη πτώση τάσης?
να βάλω δίοδο που δεν έχει πτώση τάσης?
*edit
αυτό έφταιγε έβαλα μία δίοδο που δεν έχει πτώση τάσης και το πρόβλημα λύθηκε

----------


## klik

> ***Έχω βάλει μια δίοδο σε σειρά στο +, μήπως αυτό κάνει τη πτώση τάσης?
> να βάλω δίοδο που δεν έχει πτώση τάσης?
> *edit
> αυτό έφταιγε έβαλα μία δίοδο που δεν έχει πτώση τάσης και το πρόβλημα λύθηκε



Φυσικά θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείς schottky...
Εγώ προτιμώ να βάζω zener με ασφάλεια πριν. Σε περίπτωση ανάποδης τροφοδοσίας ή μεγαλύτερης τάσης, θα καεί η ασφάλεια και ίσως και το ζενερ.

----------


## kxenos

Για το φίλτρο θα σου πρότεινα να ρίξεις μια ματιά στα φίλτρα kalman. Η υλοποίησή τους για μια μεταβλητή είναι πολύ εύκολη και είναι σαφώς ανώτερα από τα φίλτρα mean και median. Το χαρακτηριστικό των kalman είναι ότι είναι πολύ αναίσθητα σε ξαφνικές, μεγάλες αλλαγές τιμής, ό,τι πρέπει για θερμοκρασία και φωτεινότητα...

----------


## picdev

> Για το φίλτρο θα σου πρότεινα να ρίξεις μια ματιά στα φίλτρα kalman. Η υλοποίησή τους για μια μεταβλητή είναι πολύ εύκολη και είναι σαφώς ανώτερα από τα φίλτρα mean και median. Το χαρακτηριστικό των kalman είναι ότι είναι πολύ αναίσθητα σε ξαφνικές, μεγάλες αλλαγές τιμής, ό,τι πρέπει για θερμοκρασία και φωτεινότητα...



το έχω ακουστά το καλμαν, θα το κοιτάξω ευχαριστώ

----------


## picdev

μιά ερώτηση για το watch dog timer, θα βάλω sleep στο πομπό . και θα ξυπνάει κάθε 1-2λεπτά για να στείλει αυτό που πρέπει.
Με το watch dog timer τι κάνω? αν τον ενεργοποιήσω στο sleep δεν θα ξυπνάει ο pic ?
αν τον απενεργοποιήσω στο sleep υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην ξυπνήσει και να κολλήσει στο sleep mode?

----------


## somone

Αν έχεις ενεργοποιημένο το watchdog στο sleep mode τοτε ο pic θα ξυπνάει κάθε φορά που θα κάνει overflow ο watchdog. Αν δεν το ενεργοποιήσεις τότε θα πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποια άλλη εξωτερική αιτία για να βγει ο pic από το sleep mode. Μπορέι να είναι overflow του timer1 με εξωτερικό ταλαντωτή, μπορεί να είναι κάποιο εξωτερικό interrupt σε κάποιο πιν, μπορεί να είναι διάφορα άλλα interrupts, όλα αναφέρονται στο datasheet

----------


## picdev

έλεγα να τον ξυπνάω με τον timer1, ο wd εχει επιλογή να μην λειτουργεί στο sleep,
υπάρχει περίπτωση να κολλήσει ο pic στο sleep?
αν το ξυπνάω με το wd θα κάνει reset και θα χάνει και τη ram.

.....
θα ενεργοποιήσω τον wd στο sleep και θα βάλω πολύ μεγάλη περίοδο, ο τιμερ θα έχει πιο μικρή περίοδο και θα τον μηδενίζω στο interrupt

----------


## somone

Αν έχεις κάποιον τρόπο για να τον ξυπνάς τότε γιατί να κολλήσει στο sleep; Αν τον ξυπνάς με το wd δεν κάνει reset οπότε δεν χάνεται η ram, είναι ακριβώς σαν να ξυπνάε για οποιονδήποτε άλλο λόγο... Κοίταξε το datasheep chapter 10.5 page 94 Operation During Sleep 

"When a WDT time-out occurs while the device is inSleep, no Reset is generated. Instead, the devicewakes up and resumes operation"

http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/e...Doc/41452B.pdf

----------


## picdev

δηλαδή εκτελεί την επόμενη εντολή μετά το sleep?

----------


## picdev

έχω τελειώσει σχεδόν και σήμερα πειραματιζόμουν με το sleep και το ρεύμα που καταναλώνει ο transmiter.
Σκέφτηκα κάτι και έριξα τη κατανάλωση σε sleep mode στα 0,02mA-0.03mA
αυτό που κάνω είναι να απενεργοποιώ τα pull up πριν το sleep και να κάνω τις πόρτες που είναι input, output,
μετά το sleep τα επαναφέρω στο κανονικό, το πρόγραμμα λειτουργεί μια χαρά , απλά ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα με αυτή τη πρακτική.
O pic ξυπνάει με interrupt on change





> OPTION_REG.F7=1;
>   WPUB.F4=0;     //disable weak pull up
>   WPUB.F5=0;
>   TRISB.F4=0; //IN    BUTTON1
>   TRISB.F5=0; //IN    BUTTON2
>   TRISA.F1=0;//IN PHOTO CELL  READ   */
>   asm{sleep};
>   WPUB.F4=1;     //enable weak pull up
>   WPUB.F5=1;
> ...



IMG_20120113_213002.jpg

***οι αλκαλικές μπαταρίες ΑΑ ποσα mAh είναι?(δεν μιλάω για τις επώνυμες)
με μία χαρακτηριστική που είδα βλέπω οτι το low battery λέω να το ενημερώνω όταν φτάσουν στα 2.4v και οι δύο
τι γνώμη έχετε?
http://data.energizer.com/PDFs/l91.pdf

----------


## picdev

up!
στα πόστα volt πιστεύετε οτι πρέπει να ενημερώνω για low battery? 2.4? 2.2?(όταν είναι και οι 2 σε σειρά συνδεδεμένες )

----------


## somone

Το να κάνεις τις πόρτες output στο sleep mode είναι καλή πρακτική, αρκεί να προσέξεις να μην κάψεις κάτι αν σε αυτές τις πόρτες έχεις συνδεδεμένο πχ κάποιον αισθητήρα. Επίσης για να μειώσεις και άλλο την κατανάλωση ρεύματος μπορείς να κάνει και όλα τα ασύνδετα πιν outputs και να προσέχεις πριν βάλεις τον επεξεργαστή σε sleep mode να απενεργοποιείς τυχόν περιφεριακά που έχεις ενεργοποιημένα πχ ADC, κάποιους timer κλπ. Για τη χωρητικότητα των μπαταριών μπορείς να συμβουλευτείς και το wikipaidia. Τέλος σε μερικούς πικ υπάρχει και το Low Voltage Detect interrupt ακριβώς για αυτή τη χρήση, αν το έχει ο δικός σου μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις!

----------


## picdev

όχι δεν το έχει αλλά έχει Fixed ref voltage, που θα το βάλω στο 1volt και με ένα διαιρέτη τάσης 1/3 
θα βλέπω τη τάση, πλάκα πλάκα τη μάνα τους και το πατέρα τους έχουν μέσα  :Lol: 

με το WDT time-out θα είμαι καλυμένος για κολλήματα?
το βάζω στο να είναι active during sleep

----------


## spiroscfu

> με μία χαρακτηριστική που είδα βλέπω οτι το low battery λέω να το ενημερώνω όταν φτάσουν στα 2.4v και οι δύο
> τι γνώμη έχετε?



Μια χαρά βλέπω τα 1,2V σαν low battery indicator (αν σε παίρνει το βάζεις και λιγότερο).



Αν είναι ενεργός ο watch-dog timer όταν κάνει overflow δεν θα ξυπνάει?
και ένα τελευταίο νομίζω πως για να επιτευχθεί η μικρότερη κατανάλωση πρέπει να κάνεις όλα τα πιν input και όχι output.

----------


## picdev

Mε τον watchdog έχω μπερδευτεί λίγο , δεν τα λέει και αναλυτικά το datasheet,
πάντως λέει ότι γίνεται clear μετά το sleep , με το swdten  επίσης έχω μπερδευτεί, έτσι όπως το γράφει το datasheet,μόλις ρυθμίζω τον prescaller μαζί με αυτό τρώει κωλύματα 
Screenshot.png

----------


## spiroscfu

Μπορεί να γίνεται clear αλλά αν ξεπεραστεί ο χρόνος που έχεις ορίσει και δεν είναι σε sleep mode τότε θα κάνει reset.
Νομίζω πως το swdten είναι ένα software enable bit που αυτό ενεργοποιεί το wdt όταν είναι disable όταν όμως είναι enable τότε δεν χρησιμοποιείται.

Γιατί ρε συ δεν το κάνεις απλά σετάροντας τον wdt για κάθε 20mS π.χ. 
και όταν θέλεις να πας σε low power mode τότε θα τον ενεργοποιείς και μετά αμέσως το sleep().

----------


## picdev

λοιπόν το έφτιαξα, απο το edit project το κάνεις το wdt enable, και στη πρώτη εντολή σετάρεις τον prescaller , πριν σέταρα ένα bit παραπάνω :Biggrin: 
το έβαλα και σε κλειστό κουτί αδιάβροχο :Tongue2: 
IMG_20120115_194757.jpg

----------


## spiroscfu

Ωραίος συγχαρητήρια, όταν το τελειώσεις ανέβασε και ένα βιντεάκι με την λειτουργία του.

----------


## picdev

> Ωραίος συγχαρητήρια, όταν το τελειώσεις ανέβασε και ένα βιντεάκι με την λειτουργία του.



όλα θα ανέβουν, θα κάνω παρουσίαση, μένει τώρα να τελειώσω το πρόγραμμα στο κεντρικό.
σήμερα που μέτρησα τη κατανάλωση είχα ακόμα μικρότερη :Confused1: 
, 7uA, δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να εμπιστευτώ και το πολύμετρο για τόσο μικρές μετρήσεις

----------

